# Tecnofront HWD Tech Station



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone have experience with this tech station?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...k_Acrylic_Tech_Station.html?tl=g1c9s928#blank







I think its damn nice and I might get one soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2009)

That thing's sick dude!


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2009)

I can just see the PCI bracket snapping and the bracket for the fan on top.  I love the three tier idea to fit some watercooling, the res is a plus.  Looks freaking gorgeous!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW!!! that is awesome!

but as usual.....another tech station with only 1 radiator mount for a triple!

fine u could probaly mod it....i can see holes on the other side so you might be able to mount another 360 in their if they supply another bracket and your limited to the case struts so no fitting a bigger radiator unless you mount it on the outside and that WILL look fugly........i still prefer the banchetto 101


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice. I agree it does look a bit flimsy in the pci bracket


----------



## human_error (Sep 20, 2009)

...Sooo much perspex to keep clean - i'd end up spending more time cleaning it than benching it


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow nice thread digging Craigle


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd still opt for the Torture Rack, Banchetto, or a sick case instead.  Too large IMO


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

3 tiers makes me nervous. Johnny already built his own, and I have a different kind of monster coming.


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a nice setup for a desktop tower replacement.  But it would never fly for a real benching station, it looks too delicate and too complex.  I can see things getting in the way.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 23, 2009)

EnJoY said:


> It's a nice setup for a desktop tower replacement.  But it would never fly for a real benching station, it looks too delicate and too complex.  I can see things getting in the way.



Agreed on the delicate part regarding this tech station. I was using a Highspeed tech station, which was nice but lacked something...maybe organization..Anyway, I found this little jewel that anyone who is considering a tech station should look at. It's cheaper than this tech station and the the Highspeed, and it is surprisingly well made. For those of you who are afraid of acrylic and scratching, don't be as it's very resistant. Seriously, check this out. I'm using 2 of them now, and couldn't be happier. Think of it as a poor man's Banchetto. Here's mine and a review:

http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cases/Sunbeam_Ultra-Tech_Station/index.html


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 23, 2009)

^ Omg I want a Banchetto so bad...


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 23, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> ^ Omg I want a Banchetto so bad...



You could buy 3 of the stations that I posted for the price of one Banchetto. Since I care little of looks, and much about function, I'll take the Sunbeam everytime at $70 a piece.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a middle ground for those of you torn between the two. Danger Den has their Torture Rack, and now a Mini Torture Rack. I'm getting one of the latter soon


----------

